# Small Circle Jujitsu in Los Angeles?



## Mider1985 (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone know anyone in Los Angeles who teaches Small Circle Jujitsu by Professor Wally Jay? I know that Dan Inosanto did train with him but isnt certified. 

Anyone's suggestions would help plenty


----------



## Mider1985 (Aug 8, 2010)

Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## MJS (Aug 8, 2010)

Here ya go.
http://www.smallcirclejujitsu.com/dojos/?country=USA

No idea how far any of these are from LA, but if its within driving distance, and its something you want to do, go for it.


----------



## shima (May 4, 2011)

Did you ever find a school? I studied Small Circle Jujitsu for a couple years out in Indiana and even got to meet Leon Jay twice which was pretty cool. It's a very nice style if you're into locks.


----------

